# Emigration Canyon?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

What ever came of the Emigration Canyon ruling on the rifle hunts?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You can hunt up there no more with a rifle. There are sings all over up there now telling you that.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Does that include City Creek Canyon?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

City Creek, along with Red Butte, was something I went round and round with the local LEO's last year. Some said it was water shed and couldn't be hunted, others said it could be. A friend of a friend hunts up on private ground every year up City Creek though and kills big deer so I in short I can add nothing but confusion.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Water shed has nothing to do with it except that you can't take horses on it or gut your game on the land. The whole Wasatch front extended is water shed. You can still hunt City Creek I was just asking if the rule on rifles in Emigration Canyon was the same in City Creek.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

inbowrange said:


> Water shed has nothing to do with it except that you can't take horses on it or gut your game on the land. The whole Wasatch front extended is water shed. You can still hunt City Creek I was just asking if the rule on rifles in Emigration Canyon was the same in City Creek.


That's fine. Just passing along with what I was told when I called the "officials".


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

inbowrange said:


> Water shed has nothing to do with it except that you can't take horses on it or gut your game on the land. The whole Wasatch front extended is water shed. You can still hunt City Creek I was just asking if the rule on rifles in Emigration Canyon was the same in City Creek.


Where does it say you cant gut your game on the land. I have never heard that. i know about not taking horses and stuff but never heard about not being able to gut your game on the land. 80% of the people that hunt the extended gut/quarters there game on the Mtn.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Mtn. Runner said:


> inbowrange said:
> 
> 
> > Water shed has nothing to do with it except that you can't take horses on it or gut your game on the land. The whole Wasatch front extended is water shed. You can still hunt City Creek I was just asking if the rule on rifles in Emigration Canyon was the same in City Creek.
> ...


You guys may be going the rounds on this one for a while.

I kid you not...I talked to 4 or 5 different people from biologists to the forest service to the DWR and they all gave me a different answer. Some said no hunting at all due to gutting game, some said you could hunt but no horses, some said you could hunt but you couldn't have horses or gut game. I finally gave up and decided to go somewhere else. I'm sure you can hunt up there but there are so many different views on what the rules were I gave up. I even had people lashing us for hunting at the bottom of Red Butte, just isn't worth it to me.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

You can still hunt with a rifle up City Creek.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry wrong info. I just read you can not gut your game within 300 feet of a stream. And I just found out you can get a 1 day permit for a horse or ohv if you get a elk or moose down.
http://www.slcgov.com/utilities/ud_rec_hunting.htm


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

The thing about City Creek is that it's all controlled by Salt Lake City Corp. Even though that's a public entity, it's just like hunting private property. They only allow rifle hunting during the general deer season and you have to apply for and obtain a trespass permit to hunt there. Those regulations have been around for quite a while. 
If you go through the trouble to get one of those permits they will tell you all the rules about gutting deer and using horses, etc. I got one of them a few years ago and it was all pretty straight forward. 

Earlier this year they had changed the law to state that you can't hunt with a rifle or muzzleloader in Salt Lake County. That change was rescinded however because Emigration Canyon was really the only area they were concerned with. And there was a big outcry about closing the entire county when only one canyon was of concern. I don't know what they've decided about Emigration but everything else is the same as it was last year.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

inbowrange said:


> Sorry wrong info. I just read you can not gut your game within 300 feet of a stream. And I just found out you can get a 1 day permit for a horse or ohv if you get a elk or moose down.
> http://www.slcgov.com/utilities/ud_rec_hunting.htm


Excellent link, thank you. So City Creek is a special watershed area that you have to apply for a "watershed" permit to rifle hunt. Interesting. No wonder why I never got a straight answer, no one knew about this.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

inbowrange said:


> Sorry wrong info. I just read you can not gut your game within 300 feet of a stream. And I just found out you can get a 1 day permit for a horse or ohv if you get a elk or moose down.
> http://www.slcgov.com/utilities/ud_rec_hunting.htm


Sounds good that is what I have always read/heard


----------



## Sagehunter29 (Sep 12, 2010)

So is it okay to hunt city creek with a muzzleloader? What about elk with a bow this is confusing?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sagehunter29 said:


> So is it okay to hunt city creek with a muzzleloader? What about elk with a bow this is confusing?


Now you know how I feel about hunting almost everything in Utah!!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok I was planning on hunting above Bountiful but according to Google Earth a few of the spots I considered were on the SL county side but only by 100 maybe 200 yards. Hearing about the law about no rifle hunting in SL county Ive been looking for different areas. Can somebody tell me if its ok for me to hunt up there or not? I'm all confused now lol.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, you can hunt there With a permit that el matador mentioned. Also, you cannot use ATVs up there. They patrol it heavily during muzzy and rifle season along with the forest service.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

So that is considered City Creek once you cross the county line, ok thanks.


----------

